# Longitudinal VR6 Conversion Kit - ITS HERE!



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

To those of you who have been WAY out of the loop,the time has come to offer the longitudinal VR6 kit to the public.
Want to have an engine bay like this?








*THEN YOU NEED THESE!:*
The complete Conversion package needed to mate a VR6 engine to ANY longitudinal Audi Gearbox be it the old 016,the 01A or the 6-Speed 01E.
*First up we have the Adapter Plate:*

_Quote, originally posted by *Adaptor Plate, VR6 to Audi Quattro Transmission* »_
Adaptor plate for bolting the VR6 engine to 016 / 01A / 01E Audi transmissions.










*Then the Flywheel:*

_Quote, originally posted by *Flywheel, VR6 Longitudinal Mount* »_
Custom 034Motorsport aluminum flywheel for the longitudinal mount VR6 mated to the Audi 01A/01E transmission.
Steel friction surface is replacable, steel ring gear, total weight is 15lbs, CNC machined billet aluminum 6061.
This is the same flywheel we run on our Time Attack A4 VR6T, heavily track tested yet smooth enough for street use.
A full line of *SPEC* clutches are available for this flywheel as well, from street use to over 1000HP.


















*And Finally the Starter Motor:*

_Quote, originally posted by *Starter, Longitudinal VR6* »_
Custom longitudinal VR6 starter for use in longitudinal mount VR6 applications mounting to the Audi 01A/01E transmission with our custom VR6 flywheel.
A direct fit, custom billet CNC front housing, high capacity means fast, effortless cranking.










*PRICE = $989US + Shipping*








*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order .(Please note the items can be bought separatley,pm to enquire)
Thanks


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Longitudinal VR6 Conversion Kit - ITS HERE! (INA)*

What a deal! What other platforms do those trannys come in?


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

What about motor mounts? How does it actually attach to the car?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

hey issam, what has to be done about the subframe and mounts?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need a vdub* »_What a deal! What other platforms do those trannys come in?

Pretty much any US bound Manual Audi.

_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_What about motor mounts? How does it actually attach to the car?

You have to build your own motor mounts brackets.I can have mounts built for you but it will depends on many variables:
* motor mount of us
* engine block
* desired height
etc

_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_hey issam, what has to be done about the subframe and mounts?

Hey,the subframe needs to be modified depending on the oil pan you use.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

is there any way to TIG up a custom one? how many inches of clearence at the lowest point?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_is there any way to TIG up a custom one? how many inches of clearence at the lowest point?

Anything is possible with a big enough budget


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_Anything is possible with a big enough budget

















so f**kin true








you have pm btw


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

What's the advantage?
4WD or RWD I can see the point of it, but doing that to use an Audi gearbox and still be wrong wheel drive I can't see the point.
I can't see that working on A3 and A2 platforms either. Probably cause more problems that it will fix.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*

so will the starter and flywheel mount up to the 016 trans as well?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_
4WD or RWD I can see the point of it, but doing that to use an Audi gearbox and still be wrong wheel drive I can't see the point.

Wrong wheel drive?










_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_so will the starter and flywheel mount up to the 016 trans as well?

Not the flywheel shown no,but organising a 016 specific flywheel is not a problem.
Go 01E


----------



## cosmicmkII (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_What's the advantage?
4WD or RWD I can see the point of it, but doing that to use an Audi gearbox and still be wrong wheel drive I can't see the point.
I can't see that working on A3 and A2 platforms either. Probably cause more problems that it will fix.

here is the point..
http://www.034motorsport.com/g....html
VR6, AWD, 648whp Audi.........


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Longitudinal VR6 Conversion Kit - ITS HERE! (INA)*

That's pretty fuggin cool....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Longitudinal VR6 Conversion Kit - ITS HERE! ('dubber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (cosmicmkII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cosmicmkII* »_
here is the point..
http://www.034motorsport.com/g....html
VR6, AWD, 648whp Audi.........

Thank you, I get it now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My bad, I didn't realise it was an Audi A4 with 4WD. I thought it was a kit to turn the motor round 90 degrees to fit a FWD Audi gearbox!
Good skills http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Wrong wheel drive?








Not the flywheel shown no,but organising a 016 specific flywheel is not a problem.
Go 01E









dreams of a Audi coupe quattro with VRT can now be realized!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_
dreams of a Audi coupe quattro with VRT can now be realized!

DO IT!


----------

